
The JavaScript phenomenon is a mass psychosis - geospeck
https://hackernoon.com/the-javascript-phenomenon-is-a-mass-psychosis-57adebb09359
======
dvdhnt
Maybe mention that the image at the top of the article features (albeit
artistic) topless women. Not that I find it obscene or sexual, however it may
violate some readers' workplace regulations.

